# feeling alone girl doesn't want to talk to me



## adamh123 (Dec 18, 2017)

I was in hospital for 2 weeks made best friends with a girl she and me were so good I love her so much always smiling looking into each others eyes I felt so happy with her

now out of hospital and she won't talk to me it's sad because she was only one who gave me happiness in this dream I am so sad she doesn't want to talk anymore

she told me she had massive crush on me, wanted to go to movies, that we would hangout all the time, that we would sit in back of movies (to hook up), etc

first day out of hospital we hangout she say she want to be independent, we're too far to hangout, that she doesn't want to go to concerts or movies or anything.

how should I feel I have never felt love but she made me feel it. first deeper than surface level relationship I've had in my life

and now she doesn't want me.

I ask as I am in deep dp/dr so I ask here ..


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Nothing to do with DP but i'll point out a few things.

First, everyone has had their first crush just enjoy how it made you feel, that you felt that way for someone and you will again! don't sweat it or take it so personally.

Just going on what you wrote it's possible you came off too strong, woman are like cats, they like space, maybe all these plans scared her or maybe just like cats there is no logic behind it at all.

Might sound counter productive to you but if you there is any chance of talking to her again you must not contact her, let her contact you, trust me, It's not the movies where you just be super needy and tell her your feels and she will come running back.

Think everyone in the world at some point has had the dream of 'i'm gonna marry that girl fantasy' it's totally normal, it's enjoyable and with some practice you'll be more prepared next time. (Youtube Coach Corey Wayne if you really wanna get an understanding, plus might boost your confidence, his book 3% man is great IMO)

Either way if you spend a month focused on a new things and creating opportunities to meet new woman this will be no big deal, your first crush. You should be excited, think of the billions of girls out there you will have a connection with. 3,167 is apparently the average they worked out that you will meet you could spend your life with, i remember it because my friends band has a song about it.

Ps, Remember DP doesn't define you.

(and you aren't talking about this situation being DP right?)


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Your thing isnt either dp/dr or its something way moderate. Many of us who have/had chronic dp/dr along with all those symptoms that fog and hell wouldnt even think about those things not even mention hook up with somebody lol i dont know what to say you this is just ridiculous


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

It's said that people come into our lives for these 3

A Reason

A Season

A Lifetime

Sounds like she was there for a 'Reason'.

Hospitals can be really cold places, even can be triggering themselves.

Seems that maybe she showed you that there is more to healing than medication.

Love.

I recommend you to think over this, find a way to love yourself. Find a way to enjoy your own company. After all how can one love another if one loves themselves not? That would be a recipe for codependency and validation in another person.


----------



## adamh123 (Dec 18, 2017)

pinggvin said:


> Your thing isnt either dp/dr or its something way moderate. Many of us who have/had chronic dp/dr along with all those symptoms that fog and hell wouldnt even think about those things not even mention hook up with somebody lol i dont know what to say you this is just ridiculous


I don't know my level of dp/dr it varies up and down immensely, but feeling in a dream, she made it a "good dream" if that make sense.


----------



## adamh123 (Dec 18, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Nothing to do with DP but i'll point out a few things.
> 
> First, everyone has had their first crush just enjoy how it made you feel, that you felt that way for someone and you will again! don't sweat it or take it so personally.
> 
> ...


yeah this is probably wrong forum for this relationship type advice, but I identify strongly as a dp/dr and appreciate the support of the members on these forums. I made the post feeling very broken and dp/dr'ed and she was kind of the difference of being in a dream to being in a "good dream" if that makes sense so still hopefully somewhat relevant here. anyways I appreciate your words.


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi
Sorry your feeling heartbroken she must of had a great affect on you 
I think in time you will look at this different or who knows you may hear from her again .
Give her space dont cobtact her and who knows right ?

And I don't think it's silly of you to post on here about this even if it's not fully about depersonalization or derealization its still a help forum and there's nothing wrong with getting help for other life issues ... especially if you have had help on here before .


----------

